# SIGNATURE ERROR........PLEASE HELP



## Frustrated (Jul 24, 2007)

I am trying to get the scroll bar off my signature. I made the context smaller and deleted my tickler. I am getting an error message that states: and it will not update my changes, what am I doing wrong?

Could not find phrase 'sigtoomanylines'.


----------



## Frustrated (Jul 24, 2007)

BUMPING...........


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jul 24, 2007)

ME TOOOO!!!!!    I thought I was the only one.  How can we get some help?  I was trying to look for Customer Service to speak to someone but I do not even see that!


----------



## eyunka (Jul 24, 2007)

delete some of the spaces you have between lines...HTH


----------



## Sistaslick (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes, you have too many lines of text in your siggy still.  Can't have more than 1100 characters.


----------



## Frustrated (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jul 25, 2007)

Thank you. I just deleted everything.


----------



## Enchantmt (Jul 25, 2007)

If anyone is having problems with resizing their sig, please see this VERY helpful and informative post by Keclee23! Thanks Keclee!!

http://longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=2448011&postcount=125

Also this post by ak46:
http://longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=2446845&postcount=121


----------



## MissMarie (Jul 25, 2007)

So if you don't see the scroll bar on the side of your signature that means the size is ok, right?
I'm worried that my siggy is still too large (it still looks kinda big to me) but I don't have the bar on the side. I'm assuming this means I'm ok??


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 25, 2007)

Marie, scrollbars are there. You just posted when I had the modification off to try make the quick reply box work.


----------



## MissMarie (Jul 25, 2007)

okay got it, thanks

I was playing with my sig and got kinda confused for a second there


----------



## growthbyforce (Jul 25, 2007)

I am having problems shrinking or changing mine, help, every time i do it and save, it still remains the same.


----------



## Impresaria (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the link, Enchantment!


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks for posting this..


----------



## angelk316 (Jul 26, 2007)

I am having this problem when I try to add smilyies to my signature


----------



## mika vs sasha (Jul 26, 2007)

count down


----------



## mika vs sasha (Jul 26, 2007)

can't see the count down date?


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jul 26, 2007)

I cut mine down to about 7 lines and I STILL get the error message. I deleted everything and that's the only thing that worked. Now I can't add my 7 lines of information back. 

 *Fix my doggone siggy...*


----------



## keeperathome (Jul 30, 2007)

Sistaslick said:


> Yes, you have too many lines of text in your siggy still. *Can't have more than 1100 characters*.


 
Ok I tried to make mine smaller I deleted some text and even put the font on the smallest microscopic setting. It is 7 lines and a total of 202 characters including spaces and all. I have no pictures or tickers just plain old text. There are no lines or spaces inbetween each line of text as a matter of fact this is what I was trying to put into there....

Current Length: Shoulder Length
First Goal: APL Healthy and strong (Sept 2007) almost there
ahead of sec.
Second Goal: BSL (Jan 2008)
Third Goal: Mid back (July 2008)
Last relaxer: June 25, 2007
Keeperathome

Is this litterally too Big cause I see lots of others with pics and all that are alot bigger than this and they don't have scroll or any thing. Can some one help me with this??
Thanks


----------



## keeperathome (Jul 30, 2007)

keeperathome said:


> Ok I tried to make mine smaller I deleted some text and even put the font on the smallest microscopic setting. It is 7 lines and a total of 202 characters including spaces and all. I have no pictures or tickers just plain old text. There are no lines or spaces inbetween each line of text as a matter of fact this is what I was trying to put into there....
> 
> Current Length: Shoulder Length
> First Goal: APL Healthy and strong (Sept 2007) almost there
> ...


 Need some help! Pleaseeeeee


----------



## sowhut (Jul 31, 2007)

testing 123 testing


----------



## sowhut (Jul 31, 2007)

testing 123


----------

